# Overclocking EVGA GeForce Superclocked 8600GTS 256MB



## cagedvr6 (Oct 13, 2007)

So i loaded the ati tool, and i clicked find max core "figured it would find the maximum safe setting for the graphics card" well it went up until the screen when hay-wire then the computer restarted and its back to defaults. What is find max core and how do i safely overclock this card with the stock cooling?


----------



## pbmaster (Oct 13, 2007)

It's already superclocked...I think that's as high as you're going to get it lol. Evga is usually pretty good about finding the max stable clocks for a card and making them the superclocked versions.


----------



## cagedvr6 (Oct 13, 2007)

Theres gotta be more i can get :]


----------



## pbmaster (Oct 13, 2007)

Well you probably won't on stock cooling and without voltmodding it


----------



## cagedvr6 (Oct 13, 2007)

Whats voltmodding?


----------



## pbmaster (Oct 13, 2007)

It's when you raise the volts going to the GPU of memory to allow for more overclocking..it also produces more heat though, so like I said before you do anything you will probably want to get another cooler.


----------

